# Nav.B-Chrono II Black DLC new version



## dr3amgawd (Aug 7, 2011)

Just saw some photos of a new chrono on Steinhart's Facebook page.

Early X'mas 

// added photos, hope u guys can view them


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I deleted my FB account after watching a documentary on privacy piracy. The problem I've since discovered is that many companies are posting exclusive content on their FB page, which ends up excluding everyone who doesn't use or believe in FB. As incredulous as it sounds, not EVERYONE uses FB. 

I hope that someone can post the image here because I don't have access to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3amgawd (Aug 7, 2011)

Updated with images


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous watch! Very Bell & Ross in the color scheme, which is very appealing, and a nice new hand set. And the crown and pushers are black too! That corrects what I thought was a real weakness on the last Nav.B Chrono II black. I'm almost never drawn to DLC watches, but I love this one.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dr3amgawd said:


> Updated with images


Thanks. It is a stunner, but the one thing I can't live with is a diamond crown. Still, I'm very, very tempted by this one.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

I logged into my Facebook this morning and saw these pictures, and I was absolutely stunned. What a great way to start my Friday. It's only been the first day of introduction but it may be taking priority over my regular Nav B-Chrono II I've been desiring. Great work, Gunter and team!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

DANG.! that's G O R G E O U S. . i LOVE the Color Scheme.! :-!
Thanks for Posting.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Thanks. It is a stunner, but the one thing I can't live with is a diamond crown. Still, I'm very, very tempted by this one.


it can be Changed it to Onion Crown. ;-)


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG. The Patina is just awesome on the DLC!!! I want this for Christmas!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> it can be Changed it to Onion Crown. ;-)


Really, was that info posted on the FB page too? It's not looking good for my bank account...


----------



## Profeus (Jan 20, 2011)

the Diamond crown is similar to the LE Chrono from Breitlingsource Forum LE2

and this Crown is very comfortable


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Profeus said:


> the Diamond crown is similar to the LE Chrono from Breitlingsource Forum LE2 and this Crown is very comfortable


Well, in this case, the diamond crown is meant to be very similar to the one used on the original IWC B-Uhr.

I have the same - or very similar - diamond crown on my Marine Chronometer and have not had any comfort issues with it, but for me it's not a question of comfort, rather it's about its aesthetics. I much prefer the style of crowns that were used on the other B-Uhrs, which according to Tony is an option for this new watch. Every time I think that I have my next several watch purchases mapped out, something like this will pop on the scene and mess everything completely up.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Really, was that info posted on the FB page too? It's not looking good for my bank account...


i didn't go on FB but i just assumed that Herr Steinhart won't Disappoint you if you Requested it ..
well, doesn't Hurt to Ask anyways.

Cheers


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

started to save money....


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow very nice. Also on small thing I noticed, I believe the previous models of the NavB chrono did *not* have the chrono minute and hour subdial hands lumed.

In the lume shot above, both subdial hands are clearly lumed. A nice little detail improvement for me!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Uwe, i'd suggest discussing the DLC'ed or PVD'ed onion crown option with Steinhart. There is the possibility of it still existing at the hallowed halls...... Either way I would agree, your bank account will likely suffer a hit just as mine will...


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

evilnickwong said:


> Wow very nice. Also on small thing I noticed, I believe the previous models of the NavB chrono did *not* have the chrono minute and hour subdial hands lumed.
> 
> In the lume shot above, both subdial hands are clearly lumed. A nice little detail improvement for me!


Nope...the earlier models have those hands lumed as well. One thing I see missing on this new model, though, is the blued screw in the middle of the movement. The SS Nav.B Chrono II has it, which is a nice decorative touch.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Riker said:


> Uwe, i'd suggest discussing the DLC'ed or PVD'ed onion crown option with Steinhart. There is the possibility of it still existing at the hallowed halls...... Either way I would agree, your bank account will likely suffer a hit just as mine will...


The more I look at the photos, the more I like this new model - not even the diamond crown would be a deal breaker for me at this point, and that's saying a lot. Unfortunately, the timing of this release was brutal. I just picked up a Tutima and it'll be a while before I'll be able to spring for a new chrono. In the meantime, there will be plenty of buyers and photos posted here to taunt me while I wait. Of course it will also give me time to wonder if a 47 mm version is on the horizon, which would have been my first preference for case choice. Still, the 44 mm will work just fine.

The interesting thing with the vintage lume is that it shows differently in photos than in real life. In person it looks much more like aged lume, whereas in photos it tends to appear more sandy-brown in colour. Either way, it's a really interesting material; I'm glad that Steinhart have embraced it enough to use in two different models.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

flyingpicasso said:


> One thing I see missing on this new model, though, is the blued screw in the middle of the movement. The SS Nav.B Chrono II has it, which is a nice decorative touch.


On my monitor it looks like the rotor screw is blue, but it's hard to tell because of the reflection of the crystal. I don't see why they would have changed that feature given it's the same movement.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

flyingpicasso said:


> Nope...the earlier models have those hands lumed as well. One thing I see missing on this new model, though, is the blued screw in the middle of the movement. The SS Nav.B Chrono II has it, which is a nice decorative touch.


They do? OK, that's good to know. Most of the lume photos I've seen of the BGW9 seem to show the subhands missing lume.


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder if I could request to exchange the pushers for stainless steel ones, that way the watch can go with some of the 10+ XL Steinhart pilot straps I bought for my Nav B. That was one feature I really loved about the first version as well as the 47mm DLC model.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Really, was that info posted on the FB page too? It's not looking good for my bank account...


:-d...my bank account is DEAD!!!!! o|

I like this watch very much! Even the colors match great! :-!

Also a microbillè case could look nice...


----------



## manofstyle (Dec 27, 2008)

I couldnt resist...I ordered one last night.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

....i turn away for a week or two and look what happens. That thing is almost perfect, wow! Good job Gunter et al.
hopefully be able to pick this one up at the Feds by the time i make it home.....b-)


----------



## shinchan (Oct 21, 2011)

will steinhart release the version without chronometer??? I believe the price will be cheaper for non-chrono.... I love the design, but the price is out of my budget... ouch..


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

shinchan said:


> will steinhart release the version without chronometer??? I believe the price will be cheaper for non-chrono.... I love the design, but the price is out of my budget... ouch..


There is... but not totally automatic, hand wound to be correct...
Nav B-Uhr black - Fliegeruhren - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

At the moment no but ofcourse in the future this could change. It would be a nice combo with a non chronograph movement. You could always ask if they would do a modification for you by placing the vintage dial & auto movement in the Nav.B 47mm black DLC case...



shinchan said:


> will steinhart release the version without chronometer??? I believe the price will be cheaper for non-chrono.... I love the design, but the price is out of my budget... ouch..


----------



## jchfriis (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG, I thought I had it all figured out: I thought I was going to buy the steel version, and now this comes along. Decisions, decisions. :-s


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

jchfriis said:


> OMG, I thought I had it all figured out: I thought I was going to buy the steel version, and now this comes along. Decisions, decisions. :-s


I am in the same situation as you, Chris.


----------



## GJS67 (Dec 1, 2010)

hey everyone 

One great looking watch. The pictures are available on the home page not just FB, I don't do FB either. 

Can't wait to see someone's first pics, would love to see some wrist shots. Was thinking of getting the Nav B, but now I'm going to wait and save for this.

Cheers


----------



## manofstyle (Dec 27, 2008)

The beast arrived today. Amazing service from Steinhart as usual! Packaged as secured as usual and as I opened it Gunther packed an extra black strap!:-! Here are some pictures...sorry for the quality I was tired but I was so excited I had to post them. The finish of the watch is amazing- the dial has a very slight hint of green under the right angle which I LOVE! But I will let the pictures speak for me...I have added the Chrono II in SS for those who are debating which one to buy. 

































Cheers!


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Manofstyle! It looks fantastic and beautiful pictures btw. Also thank you for posting pictures with both the NBC-II DLC and the SS version together. You have helped me make my decision between the two. The NBC-II DLC will be my next Steinhart watch for sure. Wear it well and in good health.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking good! :-!

It looks like this model has moved up my queue of "watches to buy". It would be really nice if every single watch manufacturer could temporarily stop introducing new models - say for five years - just so I could get caught up on my wish list.


----------



## GJS67 (Dec 1, 2010)

Great watch! Could we see a wrist shot pleeeease.

cheers


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

beauty!....congrats. should have mine tomorrow with a little luck. :-!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats Mano...... Wear that beauty well & often mate.....;-)


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Ta da!....... b-)









............


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a very nice chrono, great colour combo, congrats !!


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

...thx pal......it's incredible in person...Gunter & friends really nailed it w/ this watch.


----------



## FetorHepaticus (Dec 22, 2009)

Very neat!

How does the dlc on steinharts resets scratch?

Can you also comment on the crown and pushers action.


----------



## Joe91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine passed through Customs on Saturday and will be delivered to my work tomorrow (Monday). Really looking forward to it. Will post pictures and thoughts once it has arrived.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Joe, welcome to watchuseek & the Steinhart forum.....

Looking forward to your thoughts ,I am sure you'll love it mate...:-!



Joe91 said:


> Mine passed through Customs on Saturday and will be delivered to my work tomorrow (Monday). Really looking forward to it. Will post pictures and thoughts once it has arrived.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

FetorHepaticus said:


> Very neat!
> 
> How does the dlc on steinharts resets scratch?
> 
> Can you also comment on the crown and pushers action.


....no experience with the scratch resist of the DLC, i have read other comments that it is quite durable....pusher and crown action is solid, crown has ratchet feedback while winding.


----------



## Joe91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Riker!

The watch arrived as expected today. I had it beside me in its box all day as I knew if I opened it at work I'd get no work done!

It is absolutely gorgeous, much better looking in real life than in the photos. Most interestingly, I find the case noticeably smaller (in diameter) than my Nav.B-Uhr - even though they are both supposedly 44mm pieces. Anyone else noticed this?

Not a big fan of the clasp strap, it gets quite skinny towards the end, plus I just like the good old buckle. I ordered the Havana old vintage also, and I have a beige strap which is unopened from when I got my Nav.B-Uhr also. Will have to see what these straps look like on the watch, as I don't have the tools/knowledge to change them myself.

Quality is superb as I expected. Keep in mind this is only my second decent & mechanical watch (other being my other Steinhart I've had all year) - but I'll do my best to answer any questions and photo requests if asked.

A few piccies...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The best camera I have access to is my iPhone 4S (8MP) so I've done my best.

EDIT: The face of the Nav.B-Uhr looks filthy! Should have given it a quick wipe. Apologies for this.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

....the Nav-B you have pictured is 47mm....Nav B II's are 44mm. For me it wears bigger than most 44mm....the large dial, large crown & pushers & black case combine for a bigger presence imo...


----------



## fang (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new watch! I've been thinking about getting this watch as well but not so sure about the diamond crown and the deployant clasp (more a buckle guy). So what do you think of the watch so far?


----------



## Joe91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Diamond crown isn't an issue, it doesn't get in the way of my hand/wrist at all (on both Steinharts I own).

I am getting one of my other straps fitted on the weekend, as I too am not a fan of the clasp. I have the standard beige and Havana vintage ones from Steinhart, I'll try them both before deciding.

In love with the watch though, most I've spent on a watch but an extremely satisfied customer.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Joe91 said:


> Diamond crown isn't an issue, it doesn't get in the way of my hand/wrist at all (on both Steinharts I own).


The issue with diamond crowns isn't always about their comfort. For some, myself included, it's an aesthetic issue. Although it's not a deal breaker for me on this particular model - mostly because the crown's appearance is muted by it being black - I would have preferred one of the other historically correct crowns.


----------



## fang (Jul 25, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> The issue with diamond crowns isn't always about their comfort. For some, myself included, it's an aesthetic issue. Although it's not a deal breaker for me on this particular model - mostly because the crown's appearance is muted by it being black - I would have preferred one of the other historically correct crowns.


That's what i'm worried about as well. I'm ready to pull the trigger if not for the crown. I would really like to see the watch in the flesh and get a better feel but i can't locate a Steinhart dealer here in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

fang, there isn't a Steinhart reseller/dealer here is Sydney or anywhere in Australia.

Either buy direct from the Steinhart website or Gnonom watches in Singapore who are the closest Steinhart reseller/dealer to us here....



fang said:


> That's what i'm worried about as well. I'm ready to pull the trigger if not for the crown. I would really like to see the watch in the flesh and get a better feel but i can't locate a Steinhart dealer here in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Riker said:


> fang, there isn't a Steinhart reseller/dealer here is Sydney or anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Either buy direct from the Steinhart website or Gnonom watches in Singapore who are the closest Steinhart reseller/dealer to us here....


Unfortunately... Gnomon still have not received their stocks yet. I'm so eager to find out how much the price they're going to plan on, such that i can work out on a budget...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

free bump, really nice Steinhart design...for the long term users - how's the black DLC holding up ?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

metalgear said:


> free bump, really nice Steinhart design...for the long term users - how's the black DLC holding up ?


Beautifully


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks pristine....ugh .... I keep putting off the purchase of this watch for fear of the dlc coating wearing off, but now I'm regretting letting a couple of good deals pass me by in the buy and sell !


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had my DLC for maybe a year now and still is pristine. I baby it though and make sure I don't bang it if I'm wearing it. Anyone here who doesn't baby it?


----------



## MreeceC (Aug 1, 2014)

I have only had mine for about a month. My favorite so far. Perfect look for me. We shall see how the DLC holds up. Kinda nervous but could not resist.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

MreeceC said:


> I have only had mine for about a month. My favorite so far. Perfect look for me. We shall see how the DLC holds up. Kinda nervous but could not resist.


Life is a Venture, and sometimes you have to take a Risk ;-).. cause you could be missing out on something Special otherwise .


----------



## swisscheese2002 (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks beautiful! 
Considering between this or a Hamilton pilot! 
More picture like this and I might just pull the trigger. =)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

swisscheese2002 said:


> Looks beautiful!
> Considering between this or a Hamilton pilot!
> More picture like this and I might just pull the trigger. =)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Reviving a long dead thread to see who still owns one of these & how their holding up?Fresh piocs anyone,especially on different straps including Green NATO/ZULU's...Thanks very much...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Still going strong and no damage to the black finish:


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Still going strong and no damage to the black finish:
> 
> View attachment 8357914


How long have you had it and how often do you wear it? Thanks


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> How long have you had it and how often do you wear it? Thanks


It was delivered at the end of March 2012 and as usual I wore it a lot initially then it fell into my regular rotation. So I would say it has actually seen about four months of use, not much indeed.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> It was delivered at the end of March 2012 and as usual I wore it a lot initially then it fell into my regular rotation. So I would say it has actually seen about four months of use, not much indeed.


Thank you for the info. Something I am considering.


----------

